# Distilled - De-ionized water ?



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

having googled the difference in distilled versus de-ionized water, as i understand it its just a different process to achieve similar results, but before i go squirting de-ionized rather than distilled water down my print head is it safe? i cant seem to find any distilled locally but there is plenty of de-ionized, in theory there shouldnt be a problem, should there?


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

sodrisc said:


> having googled the difference in distilled versus de-ionized water, as i understand it its just a different process to achieve similar results, but before i go squirting de-ionized rather than distilled water down my print head is it safe? i cant seem to find any distilled locally but there is plenty of de-ionized, in theory there shouldnt be a problem, should there?


Don't know if that would be a problem or not, but I bought distilled water at the grocery store so it shouldn't be too hard to find.  I definitely wouldn't risk squirting it on your print head before you know for sure, though.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

sodrisc said:


> having googled the difference in distilled versus de-ionized water, as i understand it its just a different process to achieve similar results, but before i go squirting de-ionized rather than distilled water down my print head is it safe? i cant seem to find any distilled locally but there is plenty of de-ionized, in theory there shouldnt be a problem, should there?


Distilled water should be readily available in any drug store or supermarket. Used most commonly for irons. 

Harry


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

if it was easily available where i am in the UK i wouldnt have posted would i........ im not paying postage on posh water if i can help it.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

sodrisc said:


> if it was easily available where i am in the UK i wouldnt have posted would i........ im not paying postage on posh water if i can help it.


Sorry, I wasn't aware you were in the UK. There is nothing on your profile to indicate it so I thought you were in the US. I can't give you an answer on the de-ionized water as I am not familiar with it. Just make sure it is the same thing as you do not want the possibility of any minerals in the water causing a clog in the tiny nozzles of the printhead.

Harry


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

In the UK, what do you put in your clothes irons? The reason for using this type of water is to eliminate the calcium and other mineral deposits that would be left when the water evaporates. for all I know, this may be a term that could be used interchangably. We can buy de-ionized water for putting window film on but it's quite expensive. For us, we can buy distilled water, cheaper than the bottled water that you can drink.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

i put tap water in the iron, shock horror...... i fully undertstand why distilled is used, thats not the question is it.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Steve, if it makes you feel better...I use tap water as well in the iron. As far as I am concerned, the fact that I know what an iron is an accomplishment in itself. 

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Purified water - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

*Deionized water* also known as *demineralized water* (*DI water* or *de-ionized water*; also spelled *deionised water*, see spelling differences) is water that has had its minerals removed, such as cations from sodium, calcium, iron, copper and anions such as chloride and bromide. Deionization is a physical process which uses specially-manufactured ion exchange resins which bind to and filter out the mineral salts from water. Because the majority of water impurities are dissolved salts, deionization produces a high purity water that is generally similar to distilled water quickly and without scale buildup. However, deionization does not significantly remove uncharged organic molecules, viruses or bacteria, except through "accidental" trapping by the resin. Specially made strong base anion resins can remove Gram-negative bacteria. Deionization can be done continuously using Electrodeionization

*Distilled water* has virtually all of its impurities removed through distillation. Distillation involves boiling the water and then condensing the steam into a clean cup, leaving nearly all of the solid contaminants behind. Distillation produces very pure water but also leaves behind a leftover white or yellowish mineral scale, which requires that the distillation apparatus be frequently cleaned.
For many applications, cheaper alternatives such as deionized water are preferred over distilled water

Dan


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

Well if he don't unnnerstan dat dere explanatian den we ca'an elp 'im can we now?


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

a classic response Brian well done....... we can all quote wikipedia, a source of information that is at best unreliable as any bugger can edit it, a useful starting point in a quest for the truth, that is all. nobody has still come out and actualy said "that will work fine squirted down a epson printhead" have they.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

ok,* "yes"* 
Dan


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

i guess i asked for that


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

Dude, chillax a bit, people are only trying to help


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

sodrisc said:


> having googled the difference in distilled versus de-ionized water, as i understand it its just a different process to achieve similar results, but before i go squirting de-ionized rather than distilled water down my print head is it safe? i cant seem to find any distilled locally but there is plenty of de-ionized, in theory there shouldnt be a problem, should there?


 OK Should be no problem. If you look at the MSDS sheet for your ink, you will most likely see one or the other in the the ingredients. If you ask your distributor.. they would rather sell you the solvent and might be non-commital to wether its a good thing or not. If you ask Epson they might say sure...but anything other than "our stuff" might void the warantee. I've used distilled water because I know it's better than tap water in my lines and pretreatment. I've heard of people using Windex or Simple green to flush, but they always come back with water or cleaning solution to clear out any remnants of ink unfriendly stuff.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

It may be _ok_ to use anything other than Cleaning Solution to flush your printhead, but we only use Cleaning Solution when we flush Flexi-Jet's here for repair/refurbishing. It may cost more, but I trust the CS will dissolve the remaining ink.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

thanks for the input its much appreciated. I dont actualy have a distributor as its a diy 1800, so nowhere to ask q's apart from forums like these. I have read about windex being a good cleaner mixed with the right water, anyone know the equivalent in the UK ? or what the main ingedients i should be looking for on the bottle are ?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

sodrisc said:


> thanks for the input its much appreciated. I dont actualy have a distributor as its a diy 1800, so nowhere to ask q's apart from forums like these. I have read about windex being a good cleaner mixed with the right water, anyone know the equivalent in the UK ? or what the main ingedients i should be looking for on the bottle are ?


Go to your favourite web engine and look for the MSDS for epson cleaning fluid (or alternate fluid) to look at the contents. Some stuff they list as propriatary but at least you get the picture. Warning...I've heard that windex is not good (some formulations) because of waxes and polymers that would gum up the small inards of your printhead.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep Ian is right, stay away from the streak free window cleaner as it has a wax in it that will clog your head. I believe the windex people use is the one that is the original formula and does not have the streak free additive in it.


----------



## colin7 (Sep 25, 2007)

Distilled, de-ionised, battery top up water. AS far as I can tell it all does/is the same thing!


----------

